# Question about Australian slang



## akatkova (8 mo ago)

I am working on a research about the features of Australian slang. That would be a great help if you could answer a few questions in the form below.









The Usage of Australian slang


The following survey will help us in our research of the Australian slang as a linguocultural phenomenon




docs.google.com





Also, if you can, please say a few words about it here. Is slang and swear words popular in Australia? Are there any specific or even unique words common in your area only? Can you recommend some videos/TV shows with a lot of Australian slang?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## radovanbarabanova891 (6 mo ago)

*Payday loan facts: How to find out if you have outstanding payday loans?*

If you have recently taken out a payday loan, there is a good chance that you may have an outstanding balance on the loan. To find out for sure, you can use one of several methods to calculate your outstanding balance. One way is to divide your total amount borrowed by the number of days since the loan was issued. This will give you an idea of how much money is still owed on the loan. If this number is higher than $100, then you may have an outstanding balance and should contact your lender to discuss repayment options. In this blog post, we will learn all about some payday loan facts specifically how to know if you have outstanding payday loans! More information on this site!


----------

